# Direct X



## OutKast (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey guys.. I tried to install a game on my computer but DirectX is stoppin me from doing so...

It's tellin me that "DirectX 9.0b is currently installed on your system, however this game requires DirectX 9.0c or higher. Do u want to install Direct 9.0c which is available on the cd?" I click "YES" and it's installing.... Accepting the license aggreement.... 

Then it says: "Installation cannot continue because this game requires Direct 9.0c or higher to be installed on ur system." Then it gives me the microsoft link to DirectX.... I tried to run the game without installin updating the DirectX.. wouldn't work... went to the "Directx website".. Downloaded the "DirectX update" for my game... still didn't work... any ideas?...

Also... When I'm downloading the latest "DirectX update" halfway through the process of installing the program it gives me this message... "A cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted"...


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Check out this thread:
http://ask-leo.com/c000257.html

Specifically...



> Hi all ! I have solution for Directx 9.0c trouble !
> 
> 1st - uninstall ur current directx 9.0x by unsing Directx Eradicator.
> 
> ...


Let me know if this works! It has worked for me...


----------



## OutKast (Nov 15, 2004)

Where do i get Directx Eradicator??? and when he means closed all anti-virus programs?? meaning disable them???


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/14/4/14-4-40.shtml


----------



## OutKast (Nov 15, 2004)

I used the Directx Eradicator.. uninstalled Directx to 8.1... Computer is tellin me to update to 9.0c... So I try to update.. but same freakin msg while in the process of installing DirectX... "A cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted"...


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Try the above process again but after reboot try installing/updating to 9c in safe mode.


----------



## OutKast (Nov 15, 2004)

I went into "SAFE" mode... Tried to install it but same message.. "A cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted"...

My anti-virus program is been acting up so i dunno if it's working properly...

And... for Step 3 - "make sure that u have directx 9.0 and directx 9.0c setup files. replace 2 files : "dsetup32.dll" & "DSETUP.dll" of directx 9.0c setup files by two samename files of directx 9.0 (overwrite them)."

I don't have 9.0 installed on my computer... It reset it to 8.1.... Mann this is annoying me...


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

This article has a couple theories, might be worth a try. He points you to two MS kb articles...
http://www.eggheadcafe.com/ng/microsoft.public.win32.programmer.directx.misc/post4017540.asp


----------



## cyclic (Jul 4, 2004)

Can you not download the files from Microsoft or buy a gaming mag, which will have all the direct X runtime files available. Removing Direct X is a very dubious thing to do sibce it's part of the core of your OS, people who do so will say it's easy but experience tells me it's not, just update to 9.0c from a source other than the disc you have used so far.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

> just update to 9.0c from a source other than the disc you have used so far.


That's the problem here cyclic, he is getting errors when doing this...



> Removing Direct X is a very dubious thing to do sibce it's part of the core of your OS


Not really removing, just stepping the version back to 8...



> When I'm downloading the latest "DirectX update" halfway through the process of installing the program it gives me this message... "A cabinet file necessary for installation cannot be trusted"...


This is the issue here, not where or how to get 9c

If you have any input regarding the error message or have had similar issues installing/upgrading to 9c, please share...:grin:


----------



## cyclic (Jul 4, 2004)

I am not going to argue the points you keep making about my posts, but read what the poster says originally then re-read mine and you might understand, either way kindly desist in your feeble attempts at humour at the expense of others, 'mentor' I think no.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

> I am not going to argue the points you keep making about my posts


Not arguing, just trying to decompose what has already been done/tried...:grin:



> but read what the poster says originally then re-read mine and you might understand


In the original post, OutKast says he downloaded 9c and then received an error when trying to install...

Cyclic, I am about NOT about "humour at the expense of others" and again I am certainly not trying to argue or create enemies in anyway. We appreciate the ideas and troubleshooting experience of all contributors and I apologize if I have come of this way.

Just trying to find solutions...as I said in my last post if you have any more ideas regarding the original stated error or if you know anyone who has had this problem and was able to get it resolved, your help if very much appreciated...

FYI: In the future, if you have an issue w/ me or anyone else please email or PM me so that these issues can be resolved outside of the arena of threads...thanks and I hope to hear from you soon.

OutKast, did what we talked about offline help?


----------



## OutKast (Nov 15, 2004)

First of all... I would like to say Thanx Jcline... What u told me work.. regarding updating to sp2... kinda hesitant but it worked... Much props mann... 

As for cyclic: You got ur info all twisted... It's not that I can't get 9.0c.. It's the msg that it keeps me givin while installing 9.0c.... Re-read what u post and then you'll see what's ur problem...


----------



## Mercenary (Nov 26, 2004)

I found this thread on google and as it regards a problem I'm having exactly, thought I'd ask for a little more help. 

Where can I get the direct x 9.0 setup file mentioned, for use in swapping files with 9.0c? 

I can't just update to SP2 because my internet explorer has grave active X issues (and the only way to update to sp2 is via windows update--the torrent has been shut down by the evil empire etc--which depends heavily on IE). 

I got the direct x eradicator file already linked, and have 9.0c setup, so just 9.0 setup I need. thanks.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

> Where can I get the direct x 9.0 setup file mentioned


Are you wanting 9.0a? If so try this link...
http://www.pcgameworld.com/details.php/id/3982/

Read through this thread again...
http://ask-leo.com/c000257.html


> Hey. For those of you who are having the problem with "A cabinet file cannot be trusted" heres what I did: I booted up from my Windows XP CD-Rom and i used the recovery console to do a chkdsk. I typed chkdsk /p and it said "chkdsk is performing additional repairs or recovery..." i then typed Exit to restart my computer, tryed re-installing DX 9.0c and it WORKED. Man I was getting pissed at that. Try it guys, hope it works for you!!!


----------



## Mercenary (Nov 26, 2004)

Read that whole thread; nothing in there is of serious use. The link you gave no longer allows the download of 9.0a, says the page has moved or changed names when i try to use the download function.


----------



## jcline (Oct 22, 2004)

Try downloading sp2 and installing after restarting into safe mode...
http://www.softpedia.com/public/cat/13/9/13-9-177.shtml


----------



## zlatan99 (Sep 28, 2006)

I also get the same error message from Directx when I am trying to install Fifa 07? Can somebody help me, because I already tryed the above steps..


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Try installing with the DirectX 9.0c Redistributal installer. It's the full package that's designed for mass-distribution and doesn't require downloading.

DirectX 9.0c August 2006 release.

Also, if your XP installation CD is handy you might want to copy the ENTIRE I386 folder from the CD to your C: drive. That includes all the compressed archives that the DirectX Installer may be looking for.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

.....this thread is still alive? It's almost 2 years old! :laugh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

And the dead shall rise to walk the earth.


----------

